# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Был ли счастливый день?

## Просто Ирина

Был ли у вас счастливый день (время), который вы хотели бы вернуть?

----------


## Лазарус

нет,счастье мне приносили только наркотики,но я не хочу их возвращать..

----------


## Navesele

было целых полгода счастья,
которые закончились в один день печальным событием,
из-за которого я и пришла сюда

----------


## Просто Ирина

> было целых полгода счастья,
> которые закончились в один день печальным событием,
> из-за которого я и пришла сюда


 Что случилось? Потеряла кого-то близкого?(
Кстати, классная у тебя подпись, философская. Оч понравилась.

----------


## Navesele

> Что случилось? Потеряла кого-то близкого?(
> Кстати, классная у тебя подпись, философская. Оч понравилась.


 здоровье потеряла(

----------


## Просто Ирина

> здоровье потеряла(


 Насколько сильно? Какие перспективы "предсказывают" врачи?

----------


## Navesele

ну все относительно, конечно
для меня это сильно, т.к все мои планы, цели и желания связаны с тем уровнем здоровья, которого у меня сейчас нет
и шансов на улучшение не видно. 
а врачи в моей ситуации ничем помочь не смогли

----------


## Просто Ирина

Может, забить на все диагнозы и жить, как тебе нравится? Я когда-то давно сходила, все про себя выяснила, мне стало еще хуже, отчаяние, безнадега какая-то настали. Думаю: пошли вы все, медики), да и больше не хожу. Иногда закрадываются мысли, что все уже плохо-еще хуже), но все равно, так спокойней.

----------


## Navesele

> Может, забить на все диагнозы и жить, как тебе нравится?


 Как мне нравится, в моей ситуации никак не получается. Даже, чтобы хоть немного нравилось)

----------


## Игорёк

> было целых полгода счастья


 хм.. а до этого что было ?...


По теме - дня не было. минуты и мнгновения были. ищу способы их повторить.

----------


## Лазарус

повезло тебе...хотя бы минуты...

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Был ли у вас счастливый день (время), который вы хотели бы вернуть?


 Был. Вернуть не хочется. Или просто не могу себе представиться такую закольцовку, не верю в возможность повторения.

----------


## Просто Ирина

> Как мне нравится, в моей ситуации никак не получается. Даже, чтобы хоть немного нравилось)


 Жаль очень. Даже не знаю, что говорят в таких случаях...
А как бы тебе хотелось жить, если это можно говорить?

----------


## Navesele

> Жаль очень. Даже не знаю, что говорят в таких случаях...
> А как бы тебе хотелось жить, если это можно говорить?


 Как хотелось бы - в двух словах не описать, наверное. Есть определенный набор желаний.
И все они возможны только при наличии здорового тела. 
Даже хотя бы при отсутствии основных моих проблем.

----------


## Просто Ирина

Значит, выбора нет. Придется привыкать к новому положению дел. Это сложно, адаптация всегда больной процесс. Может, найдутся другие цели в соответствии с реальностью?

----------


## Игорёк

> повезло тебе...хотя бы минуты...


 Да, я знаю. именно что повезло. Поэтому и отказался временно от идеи суицида. Если повезло 1 раз, может повезет и второй.

----------


## Лазарус

Надежда - худшее из зол, ибо удлиняет мучения людей..

----------


## Игорёк

и одновременно дает возможность на счастье..

----------


## ГазНиколай

Хочу вернуть беззаботные и безбашенные студенческие годы беспредельного позитива и совершенного недумания о последствиях своих действий. Хочу потусить с людьми, которых с нами уже нету. Хочу погулять в местах, которые уже забыты. Хочу натворить делов, которые не натворил, не додумался или не успел. Хочу, ух сколько всего, фантазия пошла в полет, далее писать, культурно передавая смысл, не получится.

----------


## Просто Ирина

> Хочу вернуть беззаботные и безбашенные студенческие годы беспредельного позитива и совершенного недумания о последствиях своих действий. Хочу потусить с людьми, которых с нами уже нету.


 Это точно. Часто вспоминаю своих друзей, которых жизнь раскидала... кого уже и нет вообще(. Когда слышу музыку, которую мы слушали вместе, все оживает, я вспоминаю, как все мы были счастливы, как ценили дружбу, были молоды, беззаботны...

----------


## Лазарус

у меня в памяти только боль и кровь, чужая и своя, больше и вспомнить нечего.

----------


## Просто Ирина

> у меня в памяти только боль и кровь, чужая и своя, больше и вспомнить нечего.


  :Frown:  Неужели ничего?.. Я вспоминаю почему-то (только не смейтесь, я с 3 лет росла без мамы), как мама кормила меня молоком из бутылочки. Бутылочки тогда были стеклянные, с резиновой соской. Я лежала на руках мамы, она была такая теплая, такая хорошая. Пахла мамой... и кормила меня молоком. И мне было очень уютно, тепло, молоко было сладкое, все было так хорошо, как не может быть в реальной жизни, наверное. Меня переполняло счастье... Вот это вспоминаю, как одно из самых дорогих моментов. А еще свои игрушки. У меня их было очень мало. И было 2 жизни: с мамой (до 3) и без. И вот, будучи уже большой тетенькой), мне приснились... мои игрушки! Я вспомнила их все-все: оранжевого резинового зайчика с обгрызенными ушками, зеленого, пластмассового же, котика... и вот там, во сне, я "догнала" свое детство, поняла, что и у меня были игрушки и почему-то мне стало невыразимо хорошо. До этого я не помнила игрушек своего детства, а тут вспомнила. Вот такие вот дурацкие, наверное, счастливые моменты. 
Рождение детей, конечно, тоже мои счастливые дни. Но через вот те воспоминания я сумела многое: я простила свою маму, я отпустила свою боль от несложившегося больного детства...

----------


## Игорёк

Счастье в бессознании это спорное счастье. С таким же успехом можно принять наркоты. Я тоже помню как мама качала меня на руках, но ничего "счастливого" в этом не нахожу. Я ж ничего не осознавал..

----------


## Просто Ирина

Наверное, это потому, что у тебя всегда была мама, а я ее потом потеряла. И тогда, на руках, я знала, как зыбко мое счастье: я уже понимала, что меня все чаще отдают и отдают бабушке. Поэтому ценила маму.

----------


## Лазарус

ненавижу всех своих родных.
будь они все прокляты

----------


## Игорёк

> Наверное, это потому, что у тебя всегда была мама, а я ее потом потеряла. И тогда, на руках, я знала, как зыбко мое счастье: я уже понимала, что меня все чаще отдают и отдают бабушке. Поэтому ценила маму.


 может быть...

----------


## Игорёк

> ненавижу всех своих родных.
> будь они все прокляты


 не или перевоспитали ?

----------


## Просто Ирина

> ненавижу всех своих родных.
> будь они все прокляты


 Почему??? Они были такие жестокие? Я тоже долго не могла простить маму(. Пока сама не стала мамой и не поняла, насколько тяжела ноша, от которой она отказалась.

----------


## Лазарус

> Почему??? Они были такие жестокие? Я тоже долго не могла простить маму(. Пока сама не стала мамой и не поняла, насколько тяжела ноша, от которой она отказалась.


 они твари, я был очень рад,когда избивал своего отца.

----------


## Просто Ирина

> они твари, я был очень рад,когда избивал своего отца.


 Для моего понимания ОЧЕНЬ страшная фраза(((. Они были алкоголиками?

----------


## Лазарус

я делал и видел много страшных вещей.
уже привык к такому.
они были и алкашами и суками.
всегда твердили , что я мразь, в итоге я и стал мразью.

----------


## Просто Ирина

> они были и алкашами и суками.
> всегда твердили , что я мразь, в итоге я и стал мразью.


 Т.е., ты принял их позицию и согласился с ней?..( 
Про алкашей - я тебе ОЧЕНЬ сочувствую, на себя знаю, что такое жить с алкоголиками (в семье мужа страшно пили, это просто ад)

----------


## Игорёк

похоже на троллинг*

----------


## Лазарус

конечно, я знатный тролль

----------


## Просто Ирина

Что похоже на троллинг? Мы что-то не то пишем, или не по теме?

----------


## Rum

мои самые счастливые дни - это беззаботное детство, когда я ещё была счастлива и жизнерадостна. хотела бы вернуть, да. очень.
а из взрослой уже жизни есть пару деньков, но не хотелось бы их возвращать по личным причинам

----------


## Rum

> Самый счастливый день был летом, в США, когда я была на концерте любимой группы. Причем все произошло абсолютно спонтанно, я случайно узнала, что они выступают в соседнем городе, в часе езды на автобусе. У меня даже в мечтах не было такого. В зале во время концерта я была буквально в метре от своих "богов". Я не просто повеселилась, но и поговорила со своими кумирами, поцеловала в щечку, призналась в любви и даже побывала в их трейлере) Это однозначно лучшее, что со мной когда-либо происходило.


 Вам повезло)

----------


## jeri

да, вот тоже задумалась- только мгновения, которых с каждым годом все меньше и меньше

----------


## Игорёк

так счастье это и есть мнгновения. Оно постоянным быть не может, тогда его априори не ощутишь.

----------


## jeri

> так счастье это и есть мнгновения. Оно постоянным быть не может, тогда его априори не ощутишь.


 Ну здесь  смотря что , конечно, понимать под счастьем, если удовлетворенность своей жизнью, понимание того, что все будет ОК, то мгновений как-то маловато, хотя-бы пару деньков)

----------


## Игорёк

вообще-то мгновения и дают ощущения что все будет ок)  не ок это когда таких мгновений нет совсем.

счастье устроено так, что для его получения надо пахать, мучиться, надеятся и ждать, преодалевая кучу трудностей.. По времени затраты на достижение счастья гараздо дольше, чем само счастье. Это нормально. Конечно эта разность может значительно отличаться, в каждом конкретном случае. но всеравно жизнь в постоянном счастье невозможна.

----------


## Melissa

Я хочу обратно в студенчество! 
Тогда было всё в новинку и гораздо чище. Юность, "розовые очки", первая любовь, первый секс, новые друзья, новые впечатления, алкоголь и кальян после которого всё равно хорошо себя чувствуешь, единственная проблема в жизни - сдать сессию, в отношениях не думаешь о предательстве, расчете и подлости, тебе не надо качественные и следовательно дорогие шмотки  потому что так положено, отдых в хостеле - не вопрос. Да много чего!

----------


## Игорёк

дело в том что в любом возрасте должно происходить нечто новое и свежее, соответствующее этому возрасту. тогда жизнь не наскучит. Сейчас ее прогресс, остановлен. Следующие этапы - создание семьй, рождение детей, обзаведение хозяйством, и развитие себя в профессии/деле.    



> первый секс


 а что в этом хорошего ? для девочек это восновном разбитые фантазии, ложь партнера и так далее. Неужели небыло нигатива ?



> в отношениях не думаешь о предательстве, расчете и подлости


 так не думай об этом и сейчас ? что мешает ? собственная подлость и расчетливость?.

----------


## Melissa

> а что в этом хорошего ? для девочек это восновном разбитые фантазии, ложь партнера и так далее. Неужели небыло нигатива ?
> 
> так не думай об этом и сейчас ? что мешает ? собственная подлость и расчетливость?.


 В плане первого секса, будем считать что мне повезло. Мало того, что действительно получила удовольствие, так еще и год провстречались, потом хоть и расстались, но мирно. Не жалею что решилась и не жалею, что именно с ним. Хотя, может причина благополучного исхода в возрасте, я была уже достаточно взрослая.

А про отношения и любовь. Сейчас уже невозможно не думать. Опыт не пропьешь и мозги не убавишь. Раньше просто об этом не думала, не замечала, и от этого было чувство счастья.

----------


## искусственный_сон

we do not remember days, we remebmer moments (c)
были счастливые моменты -- минуты, секунды.
белая кувшинка из реки и его мокрые волосы и смеющиеся глаза; уже другой человек -- откинул прядь с моего лица, первый поцелуй, второй поцелуй, возвратно-поступательные движения в одежде на моей кровати, первый секс (да, чёрт возьми, это было прекрасно), с восьмидесятилитровым рюкзаком в поманившую меня новую жизнь после егэ по физике
в большую часть из них не хотела бы вернуться, они не стоят всего того плохого, что довелось пережить после.

хотя... есть один день, в который я бы сейчас вернулась; даже больше -- я бы застряла в этом дне, как в фильме "День сурка", только в качестве точки отсчёта выбрала бы 4 утра, и повторяла бы его, пока всё не получится как надо; с тех пор всё только ухудшается, кроме двух сданных сессий.
тошнота, трясущиеся пальцы, промахивающиеся по клавишам, переносы строки в сообщениях в самых произвольных местах, полпакета белого полусладкого около кровати, шум в голове; тогда ещё не бывший не может решить, хочет он скорее заставить меня лечь на полу, и вещи начать собирать уже завтра или обнять и никогда не отпускать; ругает меня за моё состояние, прописал мне звездюлей ремнём, а я вообще не чувствую боли; тошнота, головная боль, десятки билетов по матану, сосед советует больше пить, по мне ходит уже не мой кот
сомнительное счастье, да, но мне пофиг
он не то что не игнорировал меня, он писал мне довольно тёплые вещи, слишком обнадёживающие; я не могла поверить в то, что я вижу

и всё ушло, как дым; я не понимаю, где я ошиблась
может, я просто села читать книгу огненных страниц?




> тебе не надо качественные и следовательно дорогие шмотки  потому что так положено, отдых в хостеле - не вопрос.


 я почти не сомневаюсь, что у меня и в зрелом возрасте будет примерно так.

----------

